

Learn how to code: the next phase for HowToCode.io - nicoschuele

14 days ago, I introduced http:&#x2F;&#x2F;HowToCode.io on Hacker News. I wanted to provide a complete online course, for free, on web development. The main goal was to take people from novice to employable.<p>My idea was to only build the course if there was enough interest for it. So many of you registered on HowToCode.io that I immediately had to scale up my ideas.<p>I&#x27;m happy to announce that not only is the project moving onto the next step, the &#x27;build&#x27; phase but also that now,  there are 3 dedicated people behind it. You can learn more about us on our about page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howtocode.io&#x2F;about.html. We have also updated our intro video: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vimeo.com&#x2F;video&#x2F;74019660 and released a sample lesson: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;howtocode.io&#x2F;sample.html to demonstrate the course format and teaching style.<p>For the next few weeks we will be locking ourselves away to deliver the first of what we promised. We are hard at work building the first complete block : &quot;Introduction&quot;. This will contain video lessons, an introduction to the sample application we will be developing throughout the course and the first exercise. Full details of the block can be found on the course page and will be a complete introduction to what you need to know to start your journey from novice to employable. This will be just the first of the 16 blocks that the final course will contain. And just like all the rest will be, it&#x27;s free.<p>You may not hear from us as much over the next few weeks whilst we are hard at work. We will however be posting updates on our progress to our Twitter feed @HowToCodeIO.<p>And as usual, please continue to share and spread the word about HowToCode.io. Seeing people signing up, and interacting with them is a huge help and motivation for us while we work on writing the lessons, refining the examples and producing the videos!<p>Thank you for being an awesome community!
======
redxblood
Eager already ^^ Good luck, guys.

~~~
nicoschuele
Thank you! Much appreciated :-)

